# What color is this?



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry not the greatest picture. She looks darker in the picture than what she really is.
She's kind of a pinky, peachy, silver.


----------



## Fishsean1 (Feb 4, 2008)

Almost looks like a red check maybe..??


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*That's a toughy*

It appears to be ash red (with modifiers) but could be recessive red with modifiers. There are such things as milky and pale (among others) that can make the actual color almost unrecognizable. Frank posted a new one called frosty not too long ago. Do you have a side photo or open wing? What breed is it?

Bill


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> It appears to be ash red (with modifiers) but could be recessive red with modifiers. There are such things as milky and pale (among others) that can make the actual color almost unrecognizable. Frank posted a new one called frosty not too long ago. Do you have a side photo or open wing? What breed is it?
> 
> Bill











This is the best side shot I could get. Mom (white w/small amount of black spots) is a Tumbler, Dad (ash red)is a Homer. Different light makes her look different colors. The lighter color is sort of a washed out steel silver fading into a pinkish with a silver hew, then into a darker peach color. "Unrecognizable" is a perfect term. Depending on what angle your looking at her, the color changes. I was just curious because I have a couple of these and when asked "what color is that?" I have to say "not sure". In the "chow chow" world this color is called cinnimon (beige/pink with a silver hew)


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Looks ash red from the side*

I'm sure it's ash red as to the base color but just what modifiers are with it, I am not sure. Frank would probably tell us in a heartbeat. What do mom and dad look like?

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Just reread your post*



Msfreebird said:


> This is the best side shot I could get. Mom (white w/small amount of black spots) is a Tumbler, Dad (ash red)is a Homer. Different light makes her look different colors. The lighter color is sort of a washed out steel silver fading into a pinkish with a silver hew, then into a darker peach color. "Unrecognizable" is a perfect term. Depending on what angle your looking at her, the color changes. I was just curious because I have a couple of these and when asked "what color is that?" I have to say "not sure". In the "chow chow" world this color is called cinnimon (beige/pink with a silver hew)


With dad being ash red, unless he's split for blue or brown, all his babies will be ash red. This has nothing to do with other modifiers which he could also carry such as dilute, pale, reduced, etc. These things will alter the colors to another appearance. When they become common, they get names like creme bar, etc. This bird is not dilute but it does appear to have one of the color modifiers present.

Mom might be some type of grizzle or washed out almond from your description. Does this young bird have black flecks?

Bill


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

jbangelfish said:


> With dad being ash red, unless he's split for blue or brown, all his babies will be ash red. This has nothing to do with other modifiers which he could also carry such as dilute, pale, reduced, etc. These things will alter the colors to another appearance. When they become common, they get names like creme bar, etc. This bird is not dilute but it does appear to have one of the color modifiers present.
> 
> Mom might be some type of grizzle or washed out almond from your description. Does this young bird have black flecks?
> 
> Bill


No black flecks on the youngster. She does have 2 small greyish flecks on the base of her tail feathers.
This is a photo of dad (front) and mom (second in), white with a few black faded spots








What throws me on the youngster is that she changes color at different angles and light sometimes apearing to have an overall silver hew. When you look at dad, he does not change color - he's the same at every angle.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Actually, Frank CAN'T tell you in a heartbeat what this one is. Dad, at least, looks to be an ash-red spread, but I'm not sure if there is het ice in there or something else. The fact that you say the kid "changes colors" is even more interesting. I'm going to save these pics and forward them on to a few friends of mine -- I'm beginning to think there are more things on heaven and earth, Horatio ... oh, wait, that's been said before.

Frank


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

bluecheck said:


> Actually, Frank CAN'T tell you in a heartbeat what this one is. Dad, at least, looks to be an ash-red spread, but I'm not sure if there is het ice in there or something else. The fact that you say the kid "changes colors" is even more interesting. I'm going to save these pics and forward them on to a few friends of mine -- I'm beginning to think there are more things on heaven and earth, Horatio ... oh, wait, that's been said before.
> 
> Frank











I don't know if this will help but here is her baby picture with her brother.
She is the one on the left. He is obliously red. She looked grey when she was smaller.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Ash reds all right*

But the lighter one is a bit of a mystery. Ash reds do vary greatly and when you can add all kinds of modifiers, it gets difficult to pick them apart and figure out just what you are looking at.

Dad doesn't look to have any flecks so he is probably pure ash red (homozygous), carries no other colors. The light baby does look to have a modifier though. Is the baby a hen? This might narrow down the list of modifiers as many are sex linked and only the daughters would show up with them.

Bill


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*You may have hit the nail on the head*



bluecheck said:


> Actually, Frank CAN'T tell you in a heartbeat what this one is. Dad, at least, looks to be an ash-red spread, but I'm not sure if there is het ice in there or something else. The fact that you say the kid "changes colors" is even more interesting. I'm going to save these pics and forward them on to a few friends of mine -- I'm beginning to think there are more things on heaven and earth, Horatio ... oh, wait, that's been said before.
> 
> Frank


It could be ice. Look at dads feet, lots of feathers and does not look pure homer. Funny though, he doesn't seem to carry blue. Could be the ice is back a few generations (or whichever modifier we are seeing). I'm with you on the ice as bronze appears to be present as well and it would also come from ice pigeons with the stencil factor. Probably as good of a guess as any. Lets see what your friends think.

Bill


----------

